# Crate Training and Whinning



## mjohnsonsf (Jan 23, 2013)

We have a four month old Vizsla. She is wonderful and does not use the bathroom in the house and goes to the back door when she needs to go out. 

We take her to puppy day-care 3 times a week, and on off leach walks/runs at the beach, and other fun areas.

On the days when she is not at puppy day-care and at nights we crate her. However, she does not seem to hold her bladder in her crate.

We take her out right before we put her in, and limit access to water one to two hours before we put her in. 

I work 15 minutes from home and between 9am - 12 pm she pees in her crate. Between 1-5 she pees in her crate. 

And at night, we put her in at 10pm and like clock work she starts crying at 2:30am to be let out. We put her out and then at 4:30am she starts crying again to be let out.

However, one night I feel asleep on the couch and she stayed with me the entire evening and did not get up once. 

What is going on with her peeing? She should be able to hold it. 

Help. I just want to get a good nights sleep and not be washing blankets and towels.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Crate is possibly too large and pup may see one part as den the other as toilet. Try dividing it if it is large.

Also, it sounds s little like you may be creating a rod for you own back by getting up to pup.

Having said that, all pups are different. My Astro has to get up about 1ish in the morning to go almost without fail. Little Zsa Zsa and my other boy Ozkar sleep right through. 

Try this when pup wets her bed.....
Mop up with paper towel. Take pup and wet towel out to toilet area, place down paper towel, place down pup, the split second she sniffs it, praise/reward. This works.


----------



## Tugboat2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi, i'm new to forums and owning vizslas. Anyhow, my pup just made 8 weeks and this friday he will visit the vet. In between, I've been doing some research on the web in regards to crate training, etc. I am looking for advice, hoping I'm doing the right thing, not creating a monster...First night home was rough, we crated him and he carried on a good 2 hours straight. I took him out to potty and that was successful. After he fell asleep in my arms and I crated him. My concern is how I'm crating him, he does fall asleep on me a lot and when he does I crate him and reward his behavior. I'm just concerned with sleeping next to his crate at night. I coax him with a gentle voice and gradually move from the floor to the sofa. He handles this process much better than being thrown in the crate to whine all night. So, what do y'all think? Am I going about this entirely wrong???


----------



## stanleyboy (Jan 30, 2013)

Stanley is almost 10 weeks. We brought him home at 8 weeks. We put him in the crate at night (in the bedroom next to our bed). He goes in pretty easily but seems like every 60-90 minutes he wakes us with small whines. We get up to take him out to potty which he does, however it's usually a very small potty. We praise him but it seems like he just wants out of the crate. We keep him in the crate throughout the night, however when first light comes in morning around 6am we take him out to potty (he whines to wake us) then we let him up in the bed for about an hour in the morning. He sleeps like an angel in the bed. We thought this was consistent enough to keep him in the crate throughout the night but now were afraid we are giving him mixed messages as he wants up in the bed a lot. He can't jump up to the bed in his own but if he could he would. Any thoughts on this? We'd like to limit our potty breaks at night, but were having trouble distinguishing whether his whines are real potty break whines or just "hey I want up on the bed whines"....


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Tugboat2013 and Stanleyboy welcome to the forum

Firstly, if you have your own question about your own pup then you should start new threads rather than posting in somebody elses, otherwise it diverts people away from the question that the original poster asked which isn't very fair on them.

I'm sure you will then get plenty of helpful advise


----------

